# The big bang theory



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is anyone else totally addicted to this programme? I can watch the same episodes 3 times a day and not get sick of it.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes - just got all the episodes onto or new TV connected Mac. Great program!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i do enjoy it, but mainly for kaley cuoco:argie:
favourite character has got to be howard "ladies man" wolowitz though.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

MEEE. I love it to.
Not seen much of the lastest series tho. I could easily watch a whole series in one sitting mind........Bazzinga!!


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

Its all about Howard's gf lol, she is awesome :-D


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

The show is brilliant....sheldon is totally random


----------



## kinglake (May 20, 2010)

Sheldon is awesome, that Guy makes me laugh so much


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Love it!! Bazinga!!
Alex


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Might have to try this now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

epicly funny


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SOOOOO Funny!!

my favourite us sitcom in the last 3-4 years tbh.. been watching it since episode 1.. never missed it.
brilliantly written.. another classic by chuck lorre and bill prady


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely agree, all the characters are great and it doesn't get boring.

I like the pedantry aspect too. Love how they include geek jokes.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I love all the geekiness and the pedantry.

But, nothing is funnier than Leonard chasing Sheldon through the ball pit.

'Bazinga!'
'Bazinga!'
'Bazinga!'




'Bazinga!'






'Bazinga!'










'Bazinga!'



:lol:

Something tells me Amy Farrah Fowler would rock my world too.


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> I love all the geekiness and the pedantry.
> 
> But, nothing is funnier than Leonard chasing Sheldon through the ball pit.
> 
> ...


Amy Farrah Fowler hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the ball pit scene is classic. that and when everyone leaves and raj is left in the kitchen eating a sandwich.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

deffo a marmite show, but being a self confessed "geek" I get it. I made the missus scour ebay for a cylon toaster. :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

The best show on that there telly box 

Shut your ass!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Sheldon's sworn enemy Wil wheaten lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was pmsl when howard was on the phone to his cousin to get an engagment ring to propose to his lass and he said 
"sure half a carat will be fine.. her tiny hands make everything look huge...............thats one of the reasons I love her" :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

new series 3rd November. YAY!


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Deano said:


> new series 3rd November. YAY!


Episodes 1-5 ; season 5 are on YouTube :thumb:

<click>


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive been watching the new series on 1channel.ch


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

And back in August it was confirmed for another 3 seasons ... meaning they will be churning out new stuff until at least 2014 ... happy days.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i'm nearly at the end of season 1 (Im at the episode where Sheldons fit twin sister makes an appearance.

I love it - Never seen it before but now have 3 seasons on the lappy to get through


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Deano said:


> the ball pit scene is classic. that and when everyone leaves and raj is left in the kitchen eating a sandwich.


That was fantastic, just sitting there, holding his sandwich, classic!

None of my mates have seen it, but I can't get enough of this show :thumb: Bazinga!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

So funny, the bird is really funny too and not a bad looker.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Love it, one of my favourite shows. Does seem to be a bit marmite though.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i was a little sceptical of it when i started watching it but im now hooked !


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Just watching one of my faves. the one where Sheldon tries to train penny with chocolates and positive reinforcement.:lol:


----------



## Happy (Aug 16, 2010)

you guys need to see the Halloween one its awesome!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

its 32.99 on amazon at the minute for 1-4 so might be worth a purchase.

knock knock knock Penny knock knock knock penny lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> knock knock knock Penny knock knock knock penny lol


Should be 3 times...:thumb:



Deano said:


> Just watching one of my faves. the one where Sheldon tries to train penny with chocolates and positive reinforcement.:lol:


I seriously considered trying this with my brothers gf to try and make her tolerable after seeing that episode.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

No need to buy it, it's constantly on E4 so you can watch it every night.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah but if you buy it you can watch it non stop like I do. :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have it nicely sat in folders on my laptop


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy said:


> you guys need to see the Halloween one its awesome!


Bazinga punk lol


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy said:


> you guys need to see the Halloween one its awesome!


+1, funniest episode for a while ... rivalling the ball pit scenes.


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone for a game of Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

The new episodes are brilliant. Penny likes the geeks :lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love TBBT Bernadette is so funny!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

one of the best quotes from Wolowitz. " is it because I'm Jewish? Cos I'd kill my Rabbi with a pork chop to be with your sister." :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Deano said:


> one of the best quotes from Wolowitz. " is it because I'm Jewish? Cos I'd kill my Rabbi with a pork chop to be with your sister." :lol:


:lol:

I watched that one yesterday


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

best show on TV ATM!¨

Love it!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Brilliant, you got to love Sheldon and his random one liners!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

BAzinga!!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

" I possess the DNA of leonard nimoy? do you know what this means!?" :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone noticed Season 5 has started on E4?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Anyone noticed Season 5 has started on E4?


post #20

they put a double bill on thursday, hope they do it all the time.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Deano said:


> post #20
> 
> they put a double bill on thursday, hope they do it all the time.


Think that was just for the start of the season.

If they did it every week they would over take the US which they won't do.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah they showed the new episode on its own but eps 2-3 where a double. 1/2 hour (or twenty mins minus ads) isn't long enough.:lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It's been bugging me about Bernadette being vaguely attractive and then

Bazinga
http://www.contactmusic.com/photo/m...-los-angeles-tea-party---arrivals-los_3519025


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.8ball.co.uk/bigbangtheorythe.b.html?gclid=CKWY8-7LsawCFQsb4QodHlwImg

:thumb:

I got the first one.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

jamest said:


> Think that was just for the start of the season.
> 
> If they did it every week they would over take the US which they won't do.


I understand E4 will be doing a 6 month break in the season haflway through like they did with S4:wall:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> I understand E4 will be doing a 6 month break in the season haflway through like they did with S4:wall:


That'll be because the US goes on a long break too over the festive period. Really annoying.


----------

